

Show HN: WZWave is an open-source Java Z-Wave library - whizzosoftware
https://github.com/whizzosoftware/WZWave

======
derknorton
Very nice project! I like how it ties together many different devices running
different protocols in a way that hides the details (and protocol complexity)
from me.

------
sstodghill
Open source access to the protocol should make Z-Wave products more valuable.
It's a shame they make it difficult to access. Thanks for opening it up!

------
papaf
I did not know what Z-Wave is. It would be nice if there was a hyperlink to a
description.

Good luck with the project.

~~~
whizzosoftware
Great idea, I have added some info the the Github README and the wiki page.
Thanks!

------
baboobachi
This is great! Opens up great possibilities for...well, a lot of things.
Thanks for doing this!

